# incomprehensible xfce4 install trouble



## amadeus (Mar 5, 2010)

good day.

I'm trying to install xfce4 using the ports collection (freebsd 7.2-stable). 

after few hours of installation process some problem occurs and the installation interrupts.

i tried to understand what could caused that error, but there wasn't any useful information in the logs.

here is a listing of what's happened during installation:

```
gtk-doc: Fixing cross-references
cd . && gtkdoc-fixxref --module-dir=html --html-dir=/usr/local/share/gtk-doc/html
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf/work/xfconf-4.6.1/docs/reference' 
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf/work/xfconf-4.6.1/docs/' 
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf/work/xfconf-4.6.1'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libxfce4gui.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4.
*** Error code 1
```

what should i do to solve the problem?

thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

The error probably happens before this. Try building x11/xfce4-conf first and see what happens.


----------



## amadeus (Mar 5, 2010)

an error again 


```
Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/bin/gtkdoc-fixxref line 171.
Can't open -sections.txt: No such file or directory at /usr/local/bin/gtkdoc-fixxref line 171
gmake[3]: *** [html-build.stamp] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf/work/xfconf-4.6.1/docs/reference'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf/work/xfconf-4.6.1/docs'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf/work/xfconf-4.6.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xfce4-conf
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

amadeus said:
			
		

> ```
> Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/local/bin/gtkdoc-fixxref line 171.
> Can't open -sections.txt: No such file or directory at /usr/local/bin/gtkdoc-fixxref line 171
> ```


This is the real error :e

I don't have textproc/gtk-doc installed. Did you enable some options for XFCE?
Try rebuilding the gtk-doc port, make sure it installs properly without errors.


----------



## amadeus (Mar 5, 2010)

*SirDice*, thank you for help.

i manually rebuilt *gtk-doc* but the same error during installation of *xfce4-conf* occured.



> Did you enable some options for XFCE?



yes, i did, but unfortunately i hadn't pay any attention on that 

may be reinstalling xfce4 from scratch is the way of avoiding problem with *gtk-doc*?

how can i do that?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

You can try doing `# cd /usr/ports/x11/xfce4 && make rmconfig-recursive`. This will remove all the selected options for XFCE and all dependencies. Then try building again, use the default options unless you know what you're doing


----------

